# huge bummer, citrus leaves



## LittlefootNCera (Nov 30, 2011)

hoping my cdt doesnt try and eat them now that ive learned they are toxic. i have several citrus trees in and around my yard/enclosure and this time of year they are falling. i am going to be super on top of getting any that fall into the enclosure. i wanted to give these guys a "better life" and not make them sick...ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## redbeef (Nov 30, 2011)

Perhaps a more experienced member can clarify, but I was under the impression that it was citrus fruit that was more of a problem than the leaves? 

Anyone got more on this?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmmm ... I've never heard that the leaves were poisonous either (although I'm not saying they're not.) I have seen my DTs eating them and never had a problem. I'd like to hear others' experiences on this ...


----------



## Laura (Nov 30, 2011)

are yours outside and still awake?


----------



## LittlefootNCera (Nov 30, 2011)

mine are new to me so I am keeping them up this winter. they bask the days away outside and then sleep inside. its still shorts and flip flops weather where i live. i am very new to tortoise keeping and have been reading back posts and it was in several threads that citrus leaves are toxic to DTs. im hoping i can make it okay and safe somehow...i cant remove the trees. ;-)


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2011)

I rescued a found tortoise from a lady who had about 10 of her own tortoises. They all lived in a backyard with about 5 or 6 citrus trees of all kinds. The tortoises ate the fallen fruit and leaves all the time. Her tortoises were all adults and didn't look any the worse for this diet.


----------



## LittlefootNCera (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks everyone! i am probably worrying too much about everything. that is VERY reassuring Yvonne(as usual!!!)


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2011)

I too have read they are somewhat not good for them, but I think most of the time they won't eat them. I wouldn't be too concerned about a few leaves falling into the enclosure. You can offer other more tasty things for them to eat instead. I have a few of those type of trees around and it has never caused me any problems.


----------

